# Need help coming up with a title for my fan fic.



## anonassembly (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, so it's a story of the first human vs furry war. It's getting really good now. I need help with a title. I got like 20 pages in, and I still couldn't think of a title. I'll post what i have on google docs and give you a link if you need. or want it.

Ok so for those fo you who wanted the link to the google doc, here it is. I'm still working on it, so it's not complete yet.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EIvSDb8-4jRj9x5N_Wgleb2DRgUc3RhaYZKu8_2BtvA/edit?hl=en_US

please go easy on me. it's my first one. I'll post it in the crituqe fourm once i get a title.


----------



## johnny (Jul 8, 2011)

the title should be a really epic drawing or something, that way people will just call it "that book with the friggin' awesome cover"
I don't know, titles do not come as easy to me as drawings :3
I can haz reading, if you post link


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2011)

anonassembly said:


> Ok, so it's a story of the first human vs furry war. I need help with a title.


 
Call it "The Most Original Furry Fiction in All of Existence"


----------



## anonassembly (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah, i can give you a link if you want. The first part may be slow, but i wanted to establish the characters, and set it up for the rest of the story. So just bear with me, and see if you can come up with a  title.


----------



## anonassembly (Jul 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Call it "The Most Original Furry Fiction in All of Existence"


 
Has this already been done i take it?


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Its should be called Species


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know what you're gonna name it- just make sure it's better than this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k_eXfgGLjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5zu6cP9acw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR7Yr4Y2HZ8


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 9, 2011)

How about *Furwar*?


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 9, 2011)

Dude this story is Fucking amazing! (no sarcasm intended)



Aden said:


> Call it "The Most Original Furry Fiction in All of Existence"



Your an ass....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2011)

What I do is just work with a temporary title, then take so long to finish the story that I can't give it another name without getting confused and just say "SOD IT, IT'S GOOD ENOUGH".

"Humanitity"?


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Your an ass....


 
Listen, I try to read furry fiction. I really do. But when half of all the sci-fi stories are about anthros being oppressed by humans, or a furry-human war, or anthros being banished to space, I really really can't bring myself to be enthusiastic anymore.

Also, call it "Grit", possibly


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm terrible at titles, but I know the thing you want to work for is to get something short that sums up the main theme of the work in a poetic way.  Or you could always take the easy, artsy route and just call it something like, "Black Cotton", which has no meaning but sounds like it could.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Listen, I try to read furry fiction. I really do. But when half of all the sci-fi stories are about anthros being oppressed by humans, or a furry-human war, or anthros being banished to space, I really really can't bring myself to be enthusiastic anymore.


Then quit reading amateur works on FA that haven't even been edited yet.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> half of all the sci-fi stories are about anthros being oppressed by humans, or a furry-human war, or anthros being banished to space, I really really can't bring myself to be enthusiastic anymore.



Actually more like their based on animals not from earth and I haven't read a story like this before (and I read ALOT).


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh and you story has spelling a lot of spelling errors


----------



## anonassembly (Jul 9, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Oh and you story has spelling a lot of spelling errors


 
That's fine. thank's for reading it, and thank's to everyone for the advice! I'll go and find those spelling errors.


----------



## anonassembly (Jul 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Listen, I try to read furry fiction. I really do. But when half of all the sci-fi stories are about anthros being oppressed by humans, or a furry-human war, or anthros being banished to space, I really really can't bring myself to be enthusiastic anymore.
> 
> Also, call it "Grit", possibly



That's tottaly fine. Damn, so i take it this has been done alot huh? =/. what ever, i'm gonna keep writing it. I'm having alot of fun, and maybe someone will appreciate it. But i respect your opinions. But thank's for the feedback.


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

I would wait until it's done before worrying about a title. You don't need a title until you're going to toss it up online somewhere or try and publish it anyways. Get a temp title going just to have something to save it as, and then wait until it's done. Since the writing process is organic, you might end up making changes to the plot as you go, and so a nice fitting title might spring up at some point in the future.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2011)

anonassembly said:


> That's tottaly fine. Damn, so i take it this has been done alot huh? =/. what ever, i'm gonna keep writing it. I'm having alot of fun, and maybe someone will appreciate it. But i respect your opinions. But thank's for the feedback.


 
Yeah, sorry for being kind of a dick about it, but I really hope that the story evolves to contain some neat depth or some kind of twist on the usual theme. Glad you're not letting me discourage you. 

Back on the titles thing, working titles are pretty standard. If a title is the sum of a work, the work should be completed before you know what the title can be, yes? 

Though I work the opposite way when I do my sparse visual art: I come up with a nebulous concept, title it, and let the title be my driving force that sees the picture through to completion.


----------

